# Ohio Power question



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Its been years since I've fished the Ohio Power area east of Mcconnelsville but I'm going back down in the next few weeks. I seem to have a discrepancy in what areas are off limits. A map that I picked up from the odnr showing a lot of the lakes shows a large restricted area running all the way up Rt. 83 all along the east side of the road but a map I picked up while in the area a couple weeks ago doesn't show any lakes but shows only 3 or 4 very small restricted area on the map. I'm wondering which map is correct?


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Here are the most up-to-date maps from AEP's website:

http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/maps.aspx


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fishing Flyer said:


> Here are the most up-to-date maps from AEP's website:
> 
> http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/maps.aspx


If you click on the map titled map of recreation land that is the one that doesn't show any lakes and just 2 or 3 small restricted areas but if you look at the map on the right top of the page which you can't enlarge it shows the lakes and the large yellow area as being restricted so which of the 2 maps are right?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

The map that shows the small purple areas as being off limits is the correct one. I was just down there myself and picked up one of these maps at the Quick Exchange. To verify it was correct I talked with one of the camp caretakers that was there and he confirmed the map was correct. If you are lucky enough to have one of the old maps with the lakes on it you can match up the areas so you know where the lakes are.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

shroomhunter is correct, the map without marked lakes is the most up to date. The other map is pretty much useless. I plan off of aerial imagery. 

My dad had an old map that we used when I was young in the early 90's. I started making regular trips to AEP in 2003, but we've never been able to find the old map. I have a solid amount of the property mapped out in my head by now, but the old map would be interesting to see!


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I am going to use google satellite images to plan my trip


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Awesome place to fish - My dad grew up in Cumberland and the grandparents lived there until they died. I havent fished there for a few years but there are some really nice ponds if you can find them. My dad still has one of the old maps which is really nice. Planning on taken my son down there this year if everything works out.


----------



## ny92 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is there much biting out there yet? I think me and my son are heading over to scout this weekend. He broke his foot in basketball so that will slow us down a bit. May hit the close ones.


----------

